# R295x2 and windows 8.1 issue.



## jayrodathome (Jul 5, 2007)

Yesterday my new video card arrived, r295x2 by xfs. 
Went to AMD and found that there are no drivers (updated) that support windows 8. 
Went to Microsoft store and selected the 8.1 update and waited for download and it failed. 
Tried again waited for download and it failed. 

Config:
Asus Rampage IV Extreme 
M4 512 as primary 
2x velociraptors in RAID 0 as install drive 
WD Black 2TB as storage drive 

Latest bios update for mobo applied 

Have tried several things like uninstalling software. 
No anti virus software running or installed 
No disc mounting utility software installed 

Ran advisor and uninstalled all apps that aren't compatible. 

I'm almost ready to just go back to 7. 

I also tried downloading the 8.1 standalone files by every time I try to install from store it downloads it all over again. But the files wouldn't even launch and I tried to run them in the correct order with the prerequisites. 

Anyone have any tips or ideas? I hear disabling certain features in the bios might help but I am not sure which to disable. 
I'm familiar with navigating the bios but I do not know what to disable and what not to. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

So you tried on this page? Download Drivers
I managed to select the R9 2xx driver for Win 8.1?


----------

